# Game 21 Thread: MIN vs SEA



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Minnesota Timberwolves (3-17)








































VS

Seattle SuperSonics (6-17)




































Very winnable game here, go inside to Smith and Jefferson as often as possible, hopefully Brewer can give durant some headaches


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

I was thinking the same--Brewer might be the kind of guy who can keep up with Durant, given his length and quickness. And a lot of the other guys match up all right, too.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Two possessions, two shots for Al Jefferson. I like that game plan.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Definately... Keep going down low


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

C. Smith's two early fouls didn't help, but things are basically going all right so far.

I am amazed anew every game at how bad a shooter Corey Brewer is for an NBA swingman. But I love his energy, and wouldn't take him out.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Considering shooting is something he can definately work on for years he seriously looks like he could be a star, his defense, rebounding and quick hands are amazing for a wing


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Agreed--he has the athleticism and seems to have the intangibles. Hopefully the shooting can come. Although I'd also like that ball-handling to improve a lot. It's terrifying watching him with those coast-to-coast plays he keeps making this year. Like watching Dominique Wilkins or Clyde Drexler dribble (i.e., not a compliment). 

Every time I watch Seattle I remember that we signed Damien Wilkins when he was a restricted F.A. a few years ago, with Seattle matching. I wonder how he would have fit in.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

offense coming from everyone so far, still holding a 10 point lead


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Um...Chris Wilcox for MVP? He's killing us.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

well there goes that lead...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Nice to see Chris Richard on the court, 3/3fg... told you guys this dude could get some time 

46-43 up at the half


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

ugly 11 point loss after being up by 15... seriously need Foye back, team has no identity at the moment, the talent is there but the consistency is miles away


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Could we have a clean, more athletic Bowen in Brewer... do we want that from the 7th pick?

And the offense (anything shooting or scoring) is soooo bad, I know he's just starting but he's like Reece Gaines. He doesn't even get many athleticism baskets.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Brewer will be a better all round player than bowen, he wont have the in your face aggressive D that bowen has but i think he will end up warrenting the 7th pick


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Is it wrong if I just stop watching all 4th quarters from this team and assume they'll blow it? They're somewhat entertaining through 36 minutes.

Anyone?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Usually there is 2 good quarters a game... trying to guess which they will be is the hard part lol


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Thank god I didn't watch the game by the looks that you guys "whimpered" over the lost lead, lol.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I was watching the Boston game til the third and it became a blowout, saw the wolves were leading and then WHAM good mood lost lol


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> I was watching the Boston game til the third and it became a blowout, saw the wolves were leading and then WHAM good mood lost lol


Dang, lol. What's up with KG? I know Boston is on an easy roll right now, but he hasn't chugged down a lot of rebounds as I anticipated lately.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

JuX said:


> Dang, lol. What's up with KG? I know Boston is on an easy roll right now, but he hasn't chugged down a lot of rebounds as I anticipated lately.


he doesnt need to, honestly hes on a Duncan style cruise through the regular season at the moment... best part about it is they are still winning, he does make a huge difference when hes on the court, but theres enough help for him to get some rest and not use up all his energy in games against lesser teams.

i for one am happy to see KG go for 15/7 nights and get the win, that would have never happened here


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Well another disappointing game. Craig Smith has played like junk for the last 2 games after that career game he had. Telfair is absolutely abysmally bad scoring the ball. Richard is apparently allergic to rebounds, and McCants is worthless when his shot isn't falling. Our young guys need to step up. Jefferson is getting the job done though, thank god. If he develops a better passing game he's going to be great centerpiece.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Jefferson needs to work on his D more than anything


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Mateo said:


> Well another disappointing game. Craig Smith has played like junk for the last 2 games after that career game he had. Telfair is absolutely abysmally bad scoring the ball. Richard is apparently allergic to rebounds, and McCants is worthless when his shot isn't falling. Our young guys need to step up. Jefferson is getting the job done though, thank god. If he develops a better passing game he's going to be great centerpiece.


Good points in general, but specifically, I want to note the McCants one. The sad thing is, early this season and even late last season, he was doing other things. Last season he couldn't shoot worth a damn, but he was hustling on both ends and doing other things. This season, early, he was scoring AND doing those other things. But I think you're right that the rest of his game has suffered with his offensive struggles. And that's the worst thing for a player to fall into, because nobody's jumper is always on.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Mccants can play some pretty good D, and did so on Durant...

he has been a little off lately though


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> he doesnt need to, honestly hes on a Duncan style cruise through the regular season at the moment... best part about it is they are still winning, he does make a huge difference when hes on the court, but theres enough help for him to get some rest and not use up all his energy in games against lesser teams.
> 
> i for one am happy to see KG go for 15/7 nights and get the win, that would have never happened here


Good enough. I guess I am so used to seeing those 22/11 kind of numbers.

That's true, indeed.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Avalanche said:


> Mccants can play some pretty good D, and did so on Durant...
> 
> he has been a little off lately though


Did he? Excellent. I only saw the first quarter or so, then had other things going on. Glad to hear he stepped up last night.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

JuX said:


> Good enough. I guess I am so used to seeing those 22/11 kind of numbers.
> 
> That's true, indeed.


Hes not too far off, and im sure he will go through hot streaks, while at the moment hes definately just cruising through.

rediculously efficient too


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

luther said:


> Did he? Excellent. I only saw the first quarter or so, then had other things going on. Glad to hear he stepped up last night.


Brewer was on him a lot more, but Mccants was playing some pretty impressive swarming D on him, getting in his face regardless of the height difference... needs to get much more consistant though


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I think McCants would be alright if he knew his role on the team. He has the tools to become a good player, mainly good scorer, but he needs to get consistent minutes to become a more consistent player. Part of the problem is the coaching, but part of it is also that ne heeds to get his mindset focused on every game. 

Personally I except him to continue to struggle for a while unless some of those things mentioned above will change.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

hopefully once Foye gets back, Mccants will have more of a set role.. maybe we can get a deal for jaric which would open up more minutes for shad... i still see pretty big potential in him


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Rashad is looking all right, Cuttino Mobley even without improving.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

he'll be better than the cat, Mccants has good D and can get to the rim much better than him already


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Am watching some of last night's game.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Chris Richard ftw


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Oh and Jux your probably better off just picking up and watching one of the game about to start now... this game was terrible outside the first quarter


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm impressed by the way how they defend Durant, but not overly impressed with their countless turnovers that could be avoidable, meh.


----------

